# C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3: Mod SDK



## -FA- (4. April 2010)

ich hab da ein paar Probleme beim ertsellen einer mod mit dem Mod SDK.
ich mach zwar alles ungefähr wie es im Turtorial da steht, nur funktioniert sie nicht. 

das Ziel ist es den ShogunHenker im Einzelspieler-Modus auf Free-Play-Maps einzufügen. Da muss man ja einiges ändern, wie schon geschehen. 

Allerdings sieht mir die big-datei komisch aus, die das programm "ModBuilderStudio" erstellt. as was jetzt im Anfang ist wäre ein ansatz wie man den glaub machen müsste. hat da jemand Erfahrung damit? Wenn ja würde der sich bitte etwas zeit nehmen und auf fehler überprüfen. Weil ich weiß nicht weiter. 

Vermutlich stimmend die pfade evtl. nicht ganz. vor allem wo von muss ich sie in einer xml aufschreiben? Vom deren Speicherort oder schon von der festplatte? Wobei es da sicher noch andere fehler gibt. 

Vor allem da eine weitere Einheit nicht ins baumenü der japanischen Waffenfabrik passt muss dieses von 9 auf 12 Felder erweitert werden, sprich ne 4.zeile. Wie bekommt man das hin?

Die datei ist noch ohne Bearbeitung mit dem ModStudio im Anhang zu finden. ich denke der fehler wird am ehesten da liegen. Wenn erwünscht lade ich aber die mit dem Programm bearbeiteten dateien auch noch hoch.

Problem im moent ist dass der mod im Spiel gar nicht auftaucht.
Allerdings sagt dieses Mod Studi, dass es immer den mod für 1.9 ertsellen will. kanne s sein dass ich nen patch brauch, damit das dann überhaupt geht, oder müsste das normal auch zur 1.0 version komptibel sein, wenn ich das Programm die Mod für die version 1.0 komplimieren lasse, oder werden mods erst ab 1.09 unterstützt?

Bitte helft mir!

Wer Zeit und Lust hat saugt sich bitte die datei anhang runter und bastelt ein wenig dran rum, bzw, verbessert die fehler/ bzw. erklärt mir wie ich sie verbessern muss.


----------

